# Just signed up for a Digital Underwater photography class!



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

PADI Underwater Photography Specialty. I also just picked up a SeaLife DC1400 Pro setup to start shooting UW with. Should be fun...


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 26, 2013)

I expect some Osprey claws catching fishies.

;-)


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> I expect some Osprey claws catching fishies.
> 
> ;-)



yea.. sure! Talk about the right place, right time... and perfect shutter timing!  lol!


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> > I expect some Osprey claws catching fishies.
> ...



Fauxtographer.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pallycow said:
> ...



But wait... I am NOT a "Natural Light Photographer"!! I can USE flash....


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 26, 2013)

You are redeemed.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> You are redeemed.



Thank you! Of course, my flash is only good to about six feet or so underwater... so much more limited than the surface!




That will be my excuse when I blow shots!    And I missed all the good Macro Shots due the the Moray Eel that tried to eat me!


----------



## hopdaddy (Apr 26, 2013)

I bet you will absolutely love It ! .....But a suggestion ,Grease the "O" ring every time . I flooded my reefmaster 35mm at Molokini crater at 100 feet ,Had a white tip on that role too ! also one thing I learned really fast . If your flash is pointed straight forward ,the sentiment in the water will reflect back and it will look like there are flash bulbs everywhere in the photo. The stuff you photograph will be like nothing we see on dry land ! Good luck Charlie !


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

hopdaddy said:


> I bet you will absolutely love It ! .....But a suggestion ,Grease the "O" ring every time . I flooded my reefmaster 35mm at Molokini crater at 100 feet ,Had a white tip on that role too ! also one thing I learned really fast . If your flash is pointed straight forward ,the sentiment in the water will reflect back and it will look like there are flash bulbs everywhere in the photo. The stuff you photograph will be like nothing we see on dry land ! Good luck Charlie !



Thanks! Used to shoot a Nikonos V with dual Strobes... but that was about 20 years ago. Figure this little camera will take a little getting used to! Backscatter can be a B****, for sure! It is much worse with on camera flash, than off camera strobes... to do the difference in angles. Thanks for the hint!


----------



## hopdaddy (Apr 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> hopdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you will absolutely love It ! .....But a suggestion ,Grease the "O" ring every time . I flooded my reefmaster 35mm at Molokini crater at 100 feet ,Had a white tip on that role too ! also one thing I learned really fast . If your flash is pointed straight forward ,the sentiment in the water will reflect back and it will look like there are flash bulbs everywhere in the photo. The stuff you photograph will be like nothing we see on dry land ! Good luck Charlie !
> ...


OOps I should have known you had some experience ....Just trying to help. I have been diving since 1987 ,I was in Belize a few weeks after you last summer .....(I think it was you ,that posted you were there last summer) Nikonos V's are cheep now ! But I wouldn't want to go back to film and after flooding one I'm afraid of a housing . I will be looking forward to a report on your Cam. Again Good Luck ,may-be we will meet on a dive boat sometime .


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

hopdaddy said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > hopdaddy said:
> ...



Hey, Not a problem! Really! lol! After 20 years, it will be like starting over... shooting underwater is nothing like shooting on top... and digital is both easier and harder in some ways! So any input is appreciated! I did seriously look at getting another Nikonos (an RS in particular. Used to shoot mostly E6 back then.. and now no E6 or Kodachrome....)... but decided to go with the DC1400 for now. I might get a housing and strobes for my D800 if I really get back into it. I am pretty picky about images... and have 36 MP underwater would be awesome! As well as the light sensitivity of that sensor!

Yea.. I did post some Belize shots last year, so that is probably the ones you are thinking of. Would love to see you on a dive boat sometime! That would be cool! I got my first C-card in 86.. but first dive was 1966! Had a crazy uncle that took me down... and got me hooked! Still love it! Planning a Tiger Beach trip for early 2014!


----------



## ZimPhoto (Apr 26, 2013)

Really jealous.  Last dives were in Cozumel in 1994 or 95.  Loved it and wish I were in your shoes now.  Maybe in a few years when the kids are older...Can't wait to see some of the pics!!  Good luck.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

ZimPhoto said:


> Really jealous.  Last dives were in Cozumel in 1994 or 95.  Loved it and wish I were in your shoes now.  Maybe in a few years when the kids are older...Can't wait to see some of the pics!!  Good luck.



If you want to do it.. do it! lol!


----------



## ZimPhoto (Apr 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ZimPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Really jealous.  Last dives were in Cozumel in 1994 or 95.  Loved it and wish I were in your shoes now.  Maybe in a few years when the kids are older...Can't wait to see some of the pics!!  Good luck.
> ...



Trust me...I Will...a few more years and the money will be good again.  Water (diving/snorkling) has been a passion as long as i can remember.  For now, living vicarious through others will get me through


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

ZimPhoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ZimPhoto said:
> ...



I will help as much as I can! lol!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 26, 2013)

nude underwater?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 26, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> nude underwater?



Just to clarify.. the subject.. not u.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> nude underwater?



Nudibranchs, hopefully! lol!


----------

